# UFC Update



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 1, 2006)

Three big events coming up within the next two months:

The Ultimate Fighter 4 Finale - 11/11/06:
http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=EventDetail.fightCard&eid=321

UFC 65: Bad Intentions - 11/18/06:
http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=eventDetail.FightCard&eid=297

UFC 66: Liddell vs. Ortiz 2 - 12/30/06:
http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=eventDetail.FightCard&eid=326

Who's everyone pulling for?


----------



## goandykid (Nov 1, 2006)

can't wait for tito and chuck


----------



## Bad Dog (Nov 1, 2006)

I won't even comment on UFC 4. Totally unimpressed with the entire crew.

UFC 65. Every fight will be won by a person on the left side of the line up. Check it out you'll probably agree.

Tito/Liddell

I learned to like Tito when he was a coach and he certainly beat up the same old man twice but I just don't think he can beat liddell at this point. Bassically I think he is the same fighter he was 3 or 4 years ago and liddell is still improving.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 1, 2006)

that isnt the full TUF4 card right? Or have the finals for both weight classes been decided?


----------



## goandykid (Nov 1, 2006)

Bad Dog said:


> I won't even comment on UFC 4. Totally unimpressed with the entire crew.
> 
> UFC 65. Every fight will be won by a person on the left side of the line up. Check it out you'll probably agree.
> 
> ...



Alot of people are picking GSP


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 1, 2006)

goandykid said:


> that isnt the full TUF4 card right? Or have the finals for both weight classes been decided?


 
I think MW still has to be determined.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 1, 2006)

Bad Dog said:


> *I won't even comment on UFC 4. Totally unimpressed with the entire crew.*
> 
> UFC 65. Every fight will be won by a person on the left side of the line up. Check it out you'll probably agree.
> 
> ...


 
I think that sometimes too. But sometimes cards you think will be crap turn out to be great. There may be some good matchups in that card.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 1, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I think MW still has to be determined.



who'r the four remaining? I havent caught the show ina couple weeks


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 1, 2006)

*TUF 4 Finale:*
Lyttle vs. *Serra*
Schafer vs. *Bisping*
Clementi vs. *Thomas *(hometown pick)
*Jackson* vs. Spratt
*Smith* vs. Sell
Ray vs. *McCarthy*

*UFC 65:*
Hughes vs. *St. Pierre*
Sylvia vs. *Monson*
*Vera *vs. Mir

*UFC 66:*
Liddell vs. *Ortiz*
*Arlovski *vs. Cruz
*Jardine* vs. Griffin

I just saw Din Thomas this weekend at the bar. He looks closer to 200lbs than 170. ATT has a training facility right in my town, I didn't even realize it until I saw mention of Din's hometown on TUF 4. That and I take Jardine in an upset over Griffin. I don't know enough about the others opponents to make picks there.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 1, 2006)

Funny how Jeremy Jackson got axed from the show yet he's still fighting live at the finale.  All the other guys who fought and lost don't get that chance.  

I also thought Bisping was part of the UFC 65 card.  He's better than fighting with that bunch of chumps from TUF4.  

And as much as I hate to say it, Tito is going to try to stand up with Liddell and get his ass knocked out again, probably in the first round.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Nov 1, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Alot of people are picking GSP


I am not sure who I would go with either. Both fighters are highly skilled. It can go either way. What does everyone else think?


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 1, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> Funny how Jeremy Jackson got axed from the show yet he's still fighting live at the finale. All the other guys who fought and lost don't get that chance.
> 
> I also thought Bisping was part of the UFC 65 card. He's better than fighting with that bunch of chumps from TUF4.
> 
> And as much as I hate to say it, Tito is going to try to stand up with Liddell and get his ass knocked out again, probably in the first round.


 
IMO Jeremy Jackson was the best fighter on TUF 4. He deserves to fight on the card.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 1, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> *Jardine* vs. Griffin


 
This will be a great fight. Jardine's got some brutal leg kicks. Both have improved tremendously since their shows. Jardine may have got robbed against Bonnar. But that's the past. I'm going to go with Griffin via decision.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 1, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> IMO Jeremy Jackson was the best fighter on TUF 4. He deserves to fight on the card.



What makes you say that?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 1, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> And as much as I hate to say it, Tito is going to try to stand up with Liddell and get his ass knocked out again, probably in the first round.



Hmph.  As much as I want Tito to win, I found myself giggle in delight picturing what you described.

I guess its cuz Tito's ego is what is going to kill him if he tries to stand with Liddell.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 2, 2006)

goandykid said:


> What makes you say that?


 
I think he has more raw talent than anyone on the show, not to mention he's quite athletic. I'd like to see him get his head on straight and be a contender.


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 2, 2006)

who would win between arlovski and fedor??


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 2, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> who would win between arlovski and fedor??


 
You know damn well who would win.


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 2, 2006)

well id say fedor  pretty easily


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 2, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> well id say fedor pretty easily


 
At this point I'd take Fedor over King Kong.


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 2, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> At this point I'd take Fedor over King Kong.



what about fedor vs freddy krueger??


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 2, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> what about fedor vs freddy krueger??


 
They couldn't make that matchup because Fedor doesn't sleep. Fedor vs. Jason on the other hand... I'd still take Fedor.


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 2, 2006)

fedor doesnt sleep he waits


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 2, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> They couldn't make that matchup because Fedor doesn't sleep. Fedor vs. Jason on the other hand... I'd still take Fedor.



I don't know...Jason can't be choked out (he's already dead), if you arm bar him it will just tear off, leg lock same thing.  You would probably have to literally rip his head off to get him to tap.  I guess Fedor could do that but I think it's against the rules...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 2, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> I don't know...Jason can't be choked out (he's already dead), if you arm bar him it will just tear off, leg lock same thing.  You would probably have to literally rip his head off to get him to tap.  I guess Fedor could do that but I think it's against the rules...


Jason has a weak chin ... he's been droped by little girls in several of his previous fights.  His jab sucks and he has no ground game at all.  I'd say Fedor would take him inside the first round with a lil' good ol' good ground & pound.


----------



## Pedigree (Nov 6, 2006)

Tito will beat Chucky.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 6, 2006)

Pedigree said:


> Tito will beat Chucky.


 
I don't know, Chucky is a bad little bitch. I've always been a little scared of dolls myself and he's always got thos.... Oh you mean Liddell. Yeah Tito for the win.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 6, 2006)

Who's everyone got for Saturday?:

Chris Lytle vs. Matt Serra
Patrick Cote vs. Travis Lutter
Rich Clementi vs. Din Thomas
Edwin Dewees vs. Jorge Rivera
Jeremy Jackson vs. Pete Spratt
Scott Smith vs. Pete Sell
Gideon Ray vs. Charles McCarthy


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 6, 2006)

Who's everyone got for Saturday?:

Chris Lytle vs. *Matt Serra*
Patrick Cote vs. *Travis Lutter*
*Rich Clementi* vs. Din Thomas
Edwin Dewees vs. *Jorge Rivera*
*Jeremy Jackson* vs. Pete Spratt
Scott Smith vs. *Pete Sell*
*Gideon Ray* vs. Charles McCarthy


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 6, 2006)

Chris Lytle vs. *Matt Serra*
Patrick Cote vs. *Travis Lutter*
Rich Clementi vs. *Din Thomas*
Edwin Dewees vs. *Jorge Rivera*
*Jeremy Jackson* vs. Pete Spratt
*Scott Smith *vs. Pete Sell
Gideon Ray vs. *Charles McCarthy*


----------



## Pedigree (Nov 7, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I don't know, Chucky is a bad little bitch. I've always been a little scared of dolls myself and he's always got thos.... Oh you mean Liddell. Yeah Tito for the win.



  Yeah, I mean the guy, who after December 30th, will be announced as "The Former UFC Light Heavyweight Champion". It's gonna happen, and all of the wishful thinkers might as well just accept it. 
Tito will win.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 7, 2006)

Liddell has shown himself to have a better stand up game and a stronger chin than Tito.  If Tito tries to stand and bang he'll be droped.  If he goes for sub's he has a chance, but Liddell is hard to take down and knows his way around the ground if Tito does get him there.

Gotta go with Liddell.  I'd put my money there ...


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 7, 2006)

Apparently Bisping is out of the show this weekend due to visa issues.  They will have a replacement match.  That sucks, because he was one of the guys I really wanted to see.  It's on the UFC site.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 7, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> Apparently Bisping is out of the show this weekend due to visa issues. They will have a replacement match. That sucks, because he was one of the guys I really wanted to see. It's on the UFC site.


 
Yeah that does kinda suck. Maybe they'll throw him in one of the upcoming PPV's...


----------



## Pedigree (Nov 8, 2006)

ponyboy said:


> Apparently Bisping is out of the show this weekend due to visa issues.  They will have a replacement match.  That sucks, because he was one of the guys I really wanted to see.  It's on the UFC site.



I read that they *won't* have a replacement match.

_"No replacement bout will be added to the show"_


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 8, 2006)

Pedigree said:


> I read that they *won't* have a replacement match.
> 
> _"No replacement bout will be added to the show"_


 
Instead they are airing the Rivera vs. Dewees Fight.


----------



## drew_c (Nov 8, 2006)

I think I'm gonna have a small party over here for Tito and Chuck. Should be a great night


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 8, 2006)

drew_c said:


> I think I'm gonna have a small party over here for Tito and Chuck. Should be a great night


 
Yeah, my friends and I  finally have a house to party at for UFC's. Before a group of us would go to a local bar and spend 50 bucks each... Can't wait!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 11, 2006)

ULtimate Fighter Marathon all day today followed by the Finale tonight @ 9:00.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 11, 2006)

Looks like Hughes is fighting two more fights and then retiring:
http://www.sherdog.com/news/articles.asp?n_id=6087


----------



## goandykid (Nov 11, 2006)

If he does beat GSP, I'd love to see him move up to fight Silva like he was talking about. That would be amazing


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 11, 2006)

I still hope he loses.  Its time for a change and thats what gives this sport its gravy.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 11, 2006)

Whoever isnt watching the TUF4 finale right now should eb taken out back and shot. I jsut witnessed one of the most amazing knockouts, Scott Smith over Pete Sell. It was one of the filller fights but they traded blows all through the first orund, never took it to the ground. every two minutes or so theyd high 5 and clap b/c theyr such good friends, and after the first round they were bloodied up, but hugged and laughed it up in the middle.

Middle of 2nd, Sell lands a ridiculous body shot that sent Smith back intot eh fence doubled over, Sell charges in hands down, Smith uses his last punch to stand up and knock out Sell before he himself falls over from broken rib(s(.

WOW


----------



## goandykid (Nov 11, 2006)

Sherdog Descrip:


Scott Smith vs. Pete Sell (Pictures)
Round 1
Smith lands the first shot with an overhand right. He follows with a couple kicks. Both fighters connect during a flurry of punches. Smith takes a step back and regroups. Drago lands a low kick, which is answered by a high kick from the Californian. The two fighters give each other a high five and smiles. Second time that's happened. Drago connects with an overhand right. Clinched against the cage, Sell drops three foot stomps. They separate and work the middle of the Octagon. Drago slipped to the floor and they slug it out as he returns to the feet. Both middleweights are bleeding after some good exchanges. Smith landed a huge overhand right to the chin and in the thai clinch he pounds a knee into the New Yorker. He follows with another overhand right to the jaw. Good round for Smith, 10-9.

Round 2
Fighters showing respect to start the second period, and Smith lands again with a heavy right, this time to the forehead. Drago stalking Smith but not landing much. Sell with back to back left-right combos and finishes with a nice uppercut. They're in the middle of the cage now. Drago scores with consecutive lefts, the first knocking "Hands of Steel" back a bit. Drago nails smith with a left hook to the ribs. Smith goes down along the cage and Sell rushed him. Smith stands and unleashes an overhand right that smashes into Sell's jaw. Sell goes down and the referee rushes in to stop the bout. Smith appears to have injured his ribs. The official time is 3:25 round two, by knockout.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 11, 2006)

wow, and Lutter with an easy upset of Cote, armbar in under 2 minutes


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 11, 2006)

I thought the Serra decision was wrong, but what do I know.  Doesn;t matter, GSP/hughes will destroy him.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 11, 2006)

Well Serra was more aggresive, but Lytle I thought won. Either way, not a very good fight, shouldve gone another round. In no way does it compare to the Sell vs Smith fight earlier.

Having siad that, Serra's post fight interview was great. When asked whetehr he'd rather fight(Hughes or GSP) Serra responds to Rogan by saying "My heart goes out to GSP, he's a freak. But, Hughes is a bit of a dick, I'd liek to fight Hughes"


----------



## goandykid (Nov 11, 2006)

Also, Lytle should've thrown more. One or twohalf way decent punches wouldve gotten him the decision.

And whoever the judge was who scored it 30-27 should be put in the ring w/ Lytle right now.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah that last fight was a draw. Did I hear that a judge scored it 30-27? I don't even know how some of those rounds were scorable. They all looked like 9-9 rounds to me.

The Smith KO was ridic. Wasn't expecting that at all. I thought it was a trick when he KOed him but then he really went down in pain.

Anderson Silva was cool as hell and showed a lot of class.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 11, 2006)

Yea, you basically mirrored everythign i jsut said 


I think Silva was so nice b/c he didn't understand what Lutter was saying


----------



## goandykid (Nov 11, 2006)

Looking forward to these february champiosnhip bouts tho, I dont think ill ppv  it though unless they add some other big or interesting fights to the card


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 11, 2006)

goandykid said:


> *Yea, you basically mirrored everythign i jsut said *
> 
> 
> I think Silva was so nice b/c he didn't understand what Lutter was saying


 
Not really you just said Lytle won.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 11, 2006)

no read further back, I was freakin out about the the Drago fight, and the judge scoring it 30-27


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 11, 2006)

goandykid said:


> no read further back, I was freakin out about the the Drago fight, and the judge scoring it 30-27


 
Yeah 30-27 was absurd.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 11, 2006)

Anyone see Klitschko's knockout of Calvin Brock? Harddddd ass punch.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 11, 2006)

What the hell is boxing?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol. That KO is definately worth checkin out though. If Klitschko hit anyone with that punch in the jaw wearing MMA gloves, they wouldn't be able to eat for the rest of their life.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 11, 2006)

hahaha

youtube link? The Sell vs Smith fights is now one of my favorites ever, absolutely amazing.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 11, 2006)

goandykid said:


> hahaha
> 
> youtube link? The Sell vs Smith fights is now one of my favorites ever, absolutely amazing.


 
Not yet but if you have HBO it will be replayed twice tomorrow with the Mayweather/Baldomir preceding it. Yeah that was pretty amazing. I bet Sell is beside himself. He probably thought he was going to go in and finish it quickly but BAM! Ouch.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 11, 2006)

This was not on UFC ...


----------



## goandykid (Nov 11, 2006)

haha thats awful bone


----------



## goandykid (Nov 11, 2006)

theyr replaying the Sell fight in about 5 mins on spike, check it out for those of you who missed it


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 11, 2006)

I think they were all 30-27.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 11, 2006)

You're right.

I only heard the 30-27 so I thought one judge was nuts, but apparently they all are.


Official score:
30-27 Serra
30-27 Lytle
30-27 Serra 


I guess they were really told to focus on aggression or control of the ring or something


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 12, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Chris Lytle vs. *Matt Serra*
> Patrick Cote vs. *Travis Lutter*
> Rich Clementi vs. *Din Thomas*
> Edwin Dewees vs. *Jorge Rivera*
> ...


 

Damn you Jeremy Jackson, I almost had a clean sweep!


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 12, 2006)

goandykid said:


> wow, and Lutter with an easy upset of Cote, armbar in under 2 minutes


 
LOL, that wasn't an upset, Lutter is the real deal.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 12, 2006)

The Smith/Sell fight was prolly the best fight Ive seen in a while.  That ending, jesus, I thought I was watching a movie!  And yes, I thought he was pretending to be hurt too.

I thought the others fights were kinda boring.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 12, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Damn you Jeremy Jackson, I almost had a clean sweep!


 
Damn good calls dude!

Anyone see the fight before Serra/Lytle? The white dude and Brazilian dude...was anyone else somewhat surprised that the towel wasn't thrown or there wasn't a stoppage?


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 12, 2006)

I thought the Leites Vs. Kampmann fight was pretty entertaining. I thought the Serra vs. Lytle fight was gonna go a 4th round. I had it scored 30-30 (10 point must). 

Oh and Din Thomas proved last night he's from PSL. He was a typical shit talking thug after his win. Fuck him.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 12, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Damn good calls dude!
> 
> Anyone see the fight before Serra/Lytle? The white dude and Brazilian dude...was anyone else somewhat surprised that the towel wasn't thrown or there wasn't a stoppage?


 
Hah thanks! 

Yeah I thinnk they didn't stop it because there really wasn't much on Kampmann's punches and all of Leites punches, although slow and unorthodox, seemed effective. That was a boxing clinic though, and Kampmann has some wicked takedown defense. Good fight IMO.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 12, 2006)

Who would destroy Serra fastest, GSP or Hughes?


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 12, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Who would destroy Serra fastest, GSP or Hughes?


 
GSP, no question. That's why he called out Hughes. 

Serra would be a real force at 155 IMO.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 12, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Damn good calls dude!
> 
> Anyone see the fight before Serra/Lytle? The white dude and Brazilian dude...was anyone else somewhat surprised that the towel wasn't thrown or there wasn't a stoppage?



I was surprised too.  Although, I didnt see much power in the punches the aggressor threw, but when he started landing knees, I got excited.

A suttle push wouldve knocked that guy over.

Dale, I dont know, but I think Serra sucks.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 12, 2006)

I never realized Serra was such a shrimp either. He made Joe Rogan look like Yao Ming. He seems cool and respectable and everything, I just don't think he's anywhere where close to the level of Hughes, GSP, Penn, Sanchez, ect.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 12, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I never realized Serra was such a shrimp either. He made Joe Rogan look like Yao Ming. He seems cool and respectable and everything, I just don't think he's anywhere where close to the level of Hughes, GSP, Penn, Sanchez, ect.



Fuck no.  And whats his reach?


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 12, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I never realized Serra was such a shrimp either. He made Joe Rogan look like Yao Ming. He seems cool and respectable and everything, I just don't think he's anywhere where close to the level of Hughes, GSP, Penn, Sanchez, ect.


 
It's weird because he used to be. His BJJ is second to none, but he looked helpless in there against Lytle. He's just too small for 170.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 12, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> *I was surprised too. Although, I didnt see much power in the punches the aggressor threw, but when he started landing knees, I got excited.*
> 
> A suttle push wouldve knocked that guy over.
> 
> Dale, I dont know, but I think Serra sucks.


 

Yeah his corner and the ref must have just given him the benefit and didn't throw in the towel because he showed a lot of heart and they didn't want to throw it in after him taking it the whole fight. But midway through the 3rd, the white dude was just having fun and throwing barrages of unblocked kicks and punches and it was starting to get a little ridiculous.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 12, 2006)

I was pretty surprised he didnt just get a good hit in and end it.  Thats what leads me to believe there was no power or aim in the strikes.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 12, 2006)

His reach is 70", but since he is wide the reach is less functional.

Serra seems like a genuine, nice guy, but for some reason I don't like him.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 12, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> His reach is 70", but since he is wide the reach is less functional.
> 
> *Serra seems like a genuine, nice guy, but for some reason I don't like him*.


 
I think it's because he is a bit cocky. He talked shit about Hughes, then he talked shit to the BJJ trainer on the show, and then he made fun of Rich Franklin after he tried to give him advice. He just acts like he's better than a lot of people. Maybe a little bitter over his past UFC fights.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 12, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I think it's because he is a bit cocky. He talked shit about Hughes, then he talked shit to the BJJ trainer on the show, and then he made fun of Rich Franklin after he tried to give him advice. He just acts like he's better than a lot of people. Maybe a little bitter over his past UFC fights.



IMO, those are all his redeeming qualities.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 12, 2006)

I don't blame him for talking shit about Hughes, or that trainer.  At least he is man enough to deal with it face to face instead of talking shit behind there backs.

Having said that Serra stands no chance against Hughes or GSP.  He doesn't belong in this weightclass, but you have to give him credit for stepping up, knowing it would give him a title shot.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 12, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I think it's because he is a bit cocky. He talked shit about Hughes, then he talked shit to the BJJ trainer on the show, and then he made fun of Rich Franklin after he tried to give him advice. He just acts like he's better than a lot of people. Maybe a little bitter over his past UFC fights.


 
In his defense, Hughes is a big asshole and so is the BJJ trainer he got into it with. Now that I re-watched the episode with Rich Franklin on it, I noticed how insecure Franklin is, and how God awful the advice he gave to Serra was. I don't think he is cocky at all, just extremely confident, and rightfully so. 

When people say Serra sucks they obviously haven't seen the list of people he has fought, including a close fight with BJ Penn, and he almost knocked Karo Paryisian out in the opening moments of their bout. Serra has only been stopped once in his career, by that desperation spinning backfist from Shonie Carter, prior to that he was dominating the fight. If Serra drops to 155 he's a real deal contender.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 12, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I thought the Leites Vs. Kampmann fight was pretty entertaining. I thought the Serra vs. Lytle fight was gonna go a 4th round. I had it scored 30-30 (10 point must).
> 
> Oh and Din Thomas proved last night he's from PSL. He was a typical shit talking thug after his win. Fuck him.



PSL?


----------



## goandykid (Nov 12, 2006)

Didn't Din Thomas say he was dropping to 155?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 12, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> In his defense, Hughes is a big asshole and so is the BJJ trainer he got into it with. Now that I re-watched the episode with Rich Franklin on it, *I noticed how insecure Franklin is, and how God awful the advice he gave to Serra was*. I don't think he is cocky at all, just extremely confident, and rightfully so.
> 
> When people say Serra sucks they obviously haven't seen the list of people he has fought, including a close fight with BJ Penn, and he almost knocked Karo Paryisian out in the opening moments of their bout. Serra has only been stopped once in his career, by that desperation spinning backfist from Shonie Carter, prior to that he was dominating the fight. If Serra drops to 155 he's a real deal contender.


 
Yeah I have no idea what that advice was all about. And after the fact you could tell Franklin knew it was bad advice but he wouldn't admit it.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 12, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> When people say Serra sucks they obviously haven't seen the list of people he has fought, including a close fight with BJ Penn, and he almost knocked Karo Paryisian out in the opening moments of their bout. Serra has only been stopped once in his career, by that desperation spinning backfist from Shonie Carter, prior to that he was dominating the fight. If Serra drops to 155 he's a real deal contender.



 I said it!

This was the only fight I have ever seen him in, so I dont know really.  This fight I saw couldve went both ways in the decision calling IMO.  

I just got bored when that fight was going on and even though it was a bore, I did want to see 2 extra rounds, just out of the chance that one of them would finally get a good hit in.


----------



## Pedigree (Nov 12, 2006)

Lytle won the fight. He completely controlled Serra and didn't allow him to do anything. Serra settled for footstomps the whole fight while Lytle bitchsmacked him on the face and landed body punches. Absolute crap judging.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 12, 2006)

Pedigree said:


> Lytle won the fight. He completely controlled Serra and didn't allow him to do anything. Serra settled for footstomps the whole fight while Lytle bitchsmacked him on the face and landed body punches. Absolute crap judging.



Do you compete in MMA?

IMO, the fight could go either way.  Knowing each fighter's strengths, I would say Lytle completely neutralized Serra's strengths while scoring some points.  IMO, Serra didn't score.  Is that taken into consideration by the judges?


----------



## Pedigree (Nov 13, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Do you compete in MMA?
> 
> IMO, the fight could go either way.  Knowing each fighter's strengths, I would say Lytle completely neutralized Serra's strengths while scoring some points.  IMO, Serra didn't score.  Is that taken into consideration by the judges?



I've wrestled since I was 14 and have been training MMA about 4 months. I'll compete in my first cage fight sometime in '07. I can't wait.  
Most judges take the fighter's styles into consideration. Serra's plan, as in every fight he's in, is to utilize his very strong jiu-jitsu. Lytle dominated him in the sense that he was never in real danger of being submitted by Serra. Lytle had a game plan to stay on his feet, which he did that most of the fight. His sprawl was impressive. He even took Serra down convincingly, which isn't his style at all. As I said in my other post, Serra just stood and tried to stomp his feet while Lytle smacked him and delivered some body shots. For the most part, neither guy threw really hard shots in the clinch, but Lytle's shots should have scored more than Serra's footstomps that didn't land 1/2 the time. Even if Lytle would have thrown more punches, it wouldn't have made a difference. Two of the judges had the fight 30-27 for Serra, while one judge had it 30-27 for Lytle. IMO, all three judges were high!

Round 1: Lytle 10 Serra 9
Round 2: Lytle 10 Serra 9
Round 3: Serra 10 Lytle 9

The real score of the fight? 29-28 Lytle.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 13, 2006)

goandykid said:


> PSL?


 
Port St. Lucie, Florida

Din trains 5 miles from my house in a town called Port St. Lucie, which is notorious for being a haven for low priced homes, and no-class human beings. We live in a sleepy retirement area of Florida, and for some reason everyone from PSL, thinks they are urban gang members. Din talking shit after the fight reminded me of every shit talking scum bag from that town. 



> Didn't Din Thomas say he was dropping to 155?


 
Yes, that fight was at 155.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 13, 2006)

Pedigree said:


> Lytle won the fight. He completely controlled Serra and didn't allow him to do anything. Serra settled for footstomps the whole fight while Lytle bitchsmacked him on the face and landed body punches. Absolute crap judging.


 
I disagree with this. Serra controlled the tempo of the fight, he also dictated where the fight took place. Those are two large determining factors of judging when no points are scored. I can see your case, because Lytle successfully defended absolutely everything Serra threw at him, but he did absolutely nothing on offense. I had the fight a 30-30 draw, but I can definitely see why the judges scored it the way they did.


----------



## Pedigree (Nov 13, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I disagree with this. Serra controlled the tempo of the fight, he also dictated where the fight took place. Those are two large determining factors of judging when no points are scored. I can see your case, because Lytle successfully defended absolutely everything Serra threw at him, but he did absolutely nothing on offense. I had the fight a 30-30 draw, but I can definitely see why the judges scored it the way they did.



Fair enough scoring. BUT, if you're saying Serra controlled the fight, that would mean he was content to stand up against the fence, stomp Lytle's feet, and receive 432 bitchsmacks.  He looked a bit frustrated to me, especially when they were on the ground and he couldn't submit Lytle. Serra didn't do anything he wanted to do...Lytle stuffed him. Jiu-jitsu was designed for ground fighting, not holding a guy up against the cage.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 13, 2006)

Pedigree said:


> Fair enough scoring. BUT, if you're saying Serra controlled the fight, that would mean he was content to stand up against the fence, stomp Lytle's feet, and receive 432 bitchsmacks.  He looked a bit frustrated to me, especially when they were on the ground and he couldn't submit Lytle. Serra didn't do anything he wanted to do...Lytle stuffed him. Jiu-jitsu was designed for ground fighting, not holding a guy up against the cage.


 
Again, Lytle did nothing but stop Serra. Which in essence means Serra pushed the pace and Lytle played defense the whole time. Can't score points without offense....


----------



## Pedigree (Nov 13, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Again, Lytle did nothing but stop Serra. Which in essence means Serra pushed the pace and Lytle played defense the whole time. Can't score points without offense....



Fair enough. 
The thing that really pissed me off was two judges with 30-27 Serra and one with 30-27 Lytle. I could have handled 29-28 unanimously for Serra much easier then a split with complete opposite results as they were.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 13, 2006)

Pedigree said:


> Fair enough.
> The thing that really pissed me off was two judges with 30-27 Serra and one with 30-27 Lytle. I could have handled 29-28 unanimously for Serra much easier then a split with complete opposite results as they were.


 
Agreed. Like I said, I scored it 30-30. I can see giving the edge to Serra, but not 30-27.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 17, 2006)

Weigh-ins for tomorrow night's fights:

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=eventDetail.home&eid=324


----------



## the nut (Nov 18, 2006)

UFC 65:
Hughes vs. *St. Pierre*
*Sylvia* vs. Monson
Vera vs. *Mir*


----------



## Double D (Nov 18, 2006)

If Mir comes into the fight in the shape he was in the last fight he will get dominated. Hopefully we will see him in shape.

And I still dont see Hughes losing.


----------



## fufu (Nov 18, 2006)

Didn't the fight already happen? Who won???


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 18, 2006)

Mir got pwned. going into the 5th round of sylvia fight


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 18, 2006)

GSP wins


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 18, 2006)

bigss75 said:


> Mir got pwned. going into the 5th round of sylvia fight



Fuck yeah he did.  He is a has been.

I was sorry to see Monson lose to a decision, but what could he do?  That fat tall stack of shit is just too long.  What a champion, "cant even KO a midget."

Vera is one bad motherfucker.  Sylvia better lose to him, if not, how about the Dutch guy after the Hughes fight?  Oh yea the Hughes fight...

GSP totally dominated that fuckjob.  Happy times over here!  Mr. Hughes didnt do a DAMN thing.  Total humiliation.  Totally deserved.  But now GSP has to fight Serra!    

The one fight with Hector vs. the Irvin kid (is that it?) was terrible fighting but entertaining nonetheless.  I never laughed harder at a fight.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 18, 2006)

Alessio Sakara/Drew McFedries fight of the night. I was bullshit they didn't show the Diaz fight too. Sylvia fought a smart fight and looked good on the ground. Monson doesn't deserve it if he isn't willing to go balls to the wall to KO Sylvia in the last round when he knows he's down on the cards. GSP was impressive as hell and you could tell 10 secs. into the fight that it was all his. He'll be a great champ! Lookin forward to Diego Sanchez title fight soon too. I also hear Alexander Emelienko may be coming to the UFC so watch out Tim Sylvia.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 19, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> *Alessio Sakara/Drew McFedries fight of the night.* I was bullshit they didn't show the Diaz fight too. Sylvia fought a smart fight and looked good on the ground. Monson doesn't deserve it if he isn't willing to go balls to the wall to KO Sylvia in the last round when he knows he's down on the cards. GSP was impressive as hell and you could tell 10 secs. into the fight that it was all his. He'll be a great champ! Lookin forward to Diego Sanchez title fight soon too. I also hear Alexander Emelienko may be coming to the UFC so watch out Tim Sylvia.




  Why cant I remember that one?

Stevenson, Vera, Irvin, Sylvia, GSP, Dutch guy...hmph, I remember the name Sakara, but not the fight.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 19, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Why cant I remember that one?
> 
> Stevenson, Vera, Irvin, Sylvia, GSP, Dutch guy...hmph, I remember the name Sakara, but not the fight.


 
He was the guy from Italy with all the tattoos and it was pretty much a slug fest  between him and McFedries. Sakara eventually got hit with a nice uppercut and fell in like a delayed reaction and then McFedries got on top of him and threw some mean body shots and then a few head shots and it was over.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 19, 2006)

So any links to video of any of the fights last night?


----------



## Doublebase (Nov 19, 2006)

GSP looked incredible.  Hughes could not do shit.   Slyvia/Munson fight sucked.  I give credit to Munson for getting him down once.  Slyvia just is not an exciting fighter while he has the belt.  He just does what he needs to do to keep that belt.  I think Vera will make him fight.  Vera looked really good last night.  A lot of Muay Thai clinches.  Definatly a great UFC.  A lot of awesome fights.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah Vera is definately gonna give Sylvia a run for his money. Same with Diego if he gets a title shot against GSP.


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 19, 2006)

Vera is pretty dam good, I'd like to see him fight Sylvia, but its hard to fight a 6'7 guy to spar with to get the feel of fighting with.

Hughes didn't fight the same way he usually does, he was all smiley and looked like he lacked focus. GSP did rock his world.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 19, 2006)

Monson started looking good in the 3rd round with some possible choke-outs but they didn't stick, then took a knee at the end of the 3rd. He is just too screwed on reach, 5'9" vs 6'8" is very apparent.

Hughes, he looked dead before even going into the fight - looking at the ground a lot like he got some bad news. Then took a couple sorta-groin shots sending him to the ground, but he got hammered.

Of the non-televised fights, Hector Ramirez should have won out over James Irvin if he had better stamina. Irvin doesn't know what he is doing, and got a "lucky" shot when Ramirez threw a left into the air, he was tired. Irvin won on conditioning but Ramirez looks to be a better fighter. Irvin was about to do his pee pee dance after that first punch and then saw Ramirez wasn't gone just yet, then got down and wailed on him.

Most of the fights were quick, Monson was the only one that went to decision. You could see how nervous he was of those long ass arms the whole night, he kept throwing up his elbow and backing up, but neither of them really went gung ho, they just stared at each other, and Monson kept trying to tempt him onto the ground.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 19, 2006)

bigss75 said:


> Hughes didn't fight the same way he usually does, he was all smiley and looked like he lacked focus.



I was there and I didn't catch any smiles, he looked fucking depressed. He walked towards the ring staring at the ground every few seconds. GSP was full of energy and wailed on him.


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Fuck yeah he did.  He is a has been.
> 
> I was sorry to see Monson lose to a decision, but what could he do?  That fat tall stack of shit is just too long.  What a champion, "cant even KO a midget."
> 
> ...



They told GSP after the fight that his next fight would be in Montreal... Is that gonna be Serra (ghey) or Hughes again. I don't see how anyone could expect Hughes to beat GSP after his last fight against Penn, he looked horrible. What's the deal with the UFC not talking about Penn dislocating his rib at all. They were saying that he looked impressive against Penn, and that a joke if the dislocated rib is for real. 

Monson was a joke. What happened to Monson's improved boxing skills. That dude was scared shitless to come inside. He should have brought that fight as inside as possible, alla Mike Tyson when he fought taller guys. 

Fedor to UFC??? Dana White is gonna have to open up the checkbook, probably 3-4 times what Liddell makes. Sylvia might retire if that happens.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 19, 2006)

I'd love to see Fedor come in.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 19, 2006)

How about Monson coming out to the Beatles "Imagine?" He didn't even deserve to win after that one.


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> How about Monson coming out to the Beatles "Imagine?" He didn't even deserve to win after that one.



Actually that was John Lennon's Imagine.


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

There was a collective "ghey" released when me and my boys heard that.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 19, 2006)

fufu said:


> Actually that was John Lennon's Imagine.


 
Wasn't he in the Beatles?


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

Solo song, after Yoko fucked the Beatles


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 19, 2006)

True same damn thing then. The point is it's a corny ass song to begin with. And when you use it to come out to fight a 6'8" giant...


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

If I was Sylvia I wouldve come out to

Benefit - If I Owned A Midget


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

videos?


----------



## fufu (Nov 19, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Wasn't he in the Beatles?



Yeah, but it is entirely not by the Beatles.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 19, 2006)

fufu said:


> Yeah, but it is entirely not by the Beatles.


 
Word up. The song is ass, especially how he used it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 19, 2006)

I was like WTF !?!?!?


The UFC is not the place for a political message.  It fell on deaf ears ... all we wanna see are fists and tits.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 19, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> I was like WTF !?!?!?
> 
> 
> The UFC is not the place for a political message. It fell on deaf ears ... *all we wanna see are fists and tits*.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 19, 2006)

GSP dominated.  This is the end for hughes.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

welcome back BD?


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

goandykid said:


> welcome back BD?



Matt Hughes lost, it was only a matter of time!


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

the nut said:


> Matt Hughes lost, it was only a matter of time!



Why'd you quote me?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 19, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> He was the guy from Italy with all the tattoos and it was pretty much a slug fest  between him and McFedries. Sakara eventually got hit with a nice uppercut and fell in like a delayed reaction and then McFedries got on top of him and threw some mean body shots and then a few head shots and it was over.



Oh yeah.  I disagree.  When that asshole fell, I felt as if he gave up or was 'supposed to.'

Monson did fight a lousy fight.  Let me just say I fucking HATE watching Sylvia's fights.  A tall stack of slobbed out shit is hard enough to look at, then you got the constant jabs on top of it.  Ugh.  I know hes using what hes got, but  on entertainment.  Now that Hughes is down, Sylvia is the next jerkoff I want to see go down.

And I agree, Irvin got a lucky punch in.  I think hes a shitty figher period.  Oh and I love his over zealous victory stance before the official KO.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 19, 2006)

Oh yeah, and what was with the crowd?  Boo-ing everyone not in the USA.  I see the love, but cmon, talent is talent, regardless where it comes from.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

I hope Arlovski gets another 1st round KO on Sylvia, thatd be nice. The Millitich camp is falling apart, Sylvia is the only belt holder now out of 3 a few months ago. Whats this about Fedor?


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Why'd you quote me?



Because that's why BD came back!


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

permission granted


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 19, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I hope Arlovski gets another 1st round KO on Sylvia, thatd be nice. The Millitich camp is falling apart, Sylvia is the only belt holder now out of 3 a few months ago. Whats this about Fedor?



Where is Arlovski?  What happened to him?

Would Fedor do ok without kicking people on the ground?


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 19, 2006)

the nut said:


> Matt Hughes lost, it was only a matter of time!



Yeah, it was only a matter of time until the supposed best welter weight of all time got completely dominated to the point where he looked like an amateur....


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Monson did fight a lousy fight.  Let me just say I fucking HATE watching Sylvia's fights.  A tall stack of slobbed out shit is hard enough to look at, then you got the constant jabs on top of it.  Ugh.  I know hes using what hes got, but  on entertainment.  Now that Hughes is down, Sylvia is the next jerkoff I want to see go down.



I have more a bitch with opponents who are a afraid to come inside on him. He's the champ, they have to come to him. UFC heavyweights are just sorry. You seem to have something against the guy because he is fat? Fedor has a bit of a gut himself.

Did you see the Gyno on that big black dude... holy shit!


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 19, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Where is Arlovski?  What happened to him?
> 
> Would Fedor do ok without kicking people on the ground?



No, that's fedor's only skill considering I've only seen him do it like 1 time.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

Fedor in UFC? I didn;t catch it, someone explain?


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Yeah, it was only a matter of time until the supposed best welter weight of all time got completely dominated to the point where he looked like an amateur....



It was obvious what gonna happen in those 2 championship fights... I wish I was in Vegas for it. I'd be spending the winnings balls deep in a hooker right now!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 19, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Oh yeah, and what was with the crowd? Boo-ing everyone not in the USA. I see the love, but cmon, talent is talent, regardless where it comes from.


 
Haha I know right. I thought it was funny how GSP said he wants to keep the belt in North American territory. All the Canadian fighters seem cool as hell.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 19, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Where is Arlovski? What happened to him?


 
He's fighting in the Tito/Lidell II undercard.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

against who? and someone please answer about fedor


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 19, 2006)

goandykid said:


> against who? and someone please answer about fedor


 
He's fighting Marcio Cruz. And I didn't hear that rumor about Fedor. I did hear something about Alex Emelianenko coming to the UFC. Either way, one or the other would probably take the belt quick.


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

goandykid said:


> against who? and someone please answer about fedor




Somebody mentioned it in this thread, I didn't read that anywhere else... I don't think UFC gonna pay him enough!


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

Did Dana say something?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 19, 2006)

goandykid said:
			
		

> against who? and someone please answer about fedor


There was a reference to *Fedor *earlier, but nothing stated as though it was an event.  Kinda like my dad would kick your dad's ass kinda shit.  Fedor will not fight in UFC ... no money in it.  Thge Japs pay him a shitload.

I loved watching GSP wax MH.  The only one I was wrong about was Monson.  I was sure that once he was on the ground he'd own TS, but the big dork out powered monson.  I wish someone would end that guy I'm tired of looking at him.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 19, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Did Dana say something?



Only thing Dana said was to tell GSP he had his next fight in his Montreal ... and GSP went away all spastic jumping around holding his head then waiving his hands in the air like a lil kid that just got what he wanted for Christmas.  He fucking owned Hughes like I knew he would.  I was sooooo waiting for this.  Now I don't have to listen to that fucking walk out from Hughes as much.

I like GSP just for that.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

I want to see some god damn LH title fights


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

EXcited for Tito and Chuck


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 19, 2006)

A lot of changes in the last month of the UFC. Now Tito has a chance to take it from the Iceman and Vera may get a shot at Sylvia. Both legit opportunities for new LHW and HW title holders.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

I hope Tito wins for many reasons, but I'd love to see a Diego Sanchez vs Tito Title fight


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah that's gonna be a good week or so: Christmas, Tito vs. Liddell, New Year's Eve.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 19, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I hope Tito wins for many reasons, *but I'd love to see a Diego Sanchez vs Tito Title fight*


 
Diego would have to move up 2 classes. I don't see that happening.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Diego would have to move up 2 classes. I don't see that happening.



I heard he was. I know he's a WW, I was jsut as surprised.


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

How about a Sylvia v Barnett fight... then we could really see who is the sloppiest heavyweight!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 19, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I heard he was. I know he's a WW, I was jsut as surprised.


 
Battle of the Mexicanos.


----------



## the nut (Nov 19, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Battle of the Mexicanos.



I say we deport both!


----------



## goandykid (Nov 19, 2006)

hahahaha

my 2 favorite fighters 

I like Forrest alot too.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 20, 2006)

GSP made Hughes look like an amature. About damn time!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 20, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Haha I know right. I thought it was funny how GSP said he wants to keep the belt in North American territory. All the Canadian fighters seem cool as hell.



YEah cause most Canadians are assholes


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 20, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> YEah cause most Canadians are assholes


 
Didn't mean that at all. I just meant that the Canadians stick out as being more respectable and easy going than a lot of the American fighters.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 20, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Didn't mean that at all. I just meant that the Canadians stick out as being more respectable and easy going than a lot of the American fighters.



I know I just wanted to bust your chops


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 20, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> YEah cause most Canadians are assholes


Iain that was very wrong of you to say like that.





























It shoula been "YEah cause most Canadians are assholes EH?"


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 20, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> Iain that was very wrong of you to say like that.
> 
> 
> It shoula been "YEah cause most Canadians are assholes EH?"



Take off EH... yah hoser!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 20, 2006)

Here ya go

http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/UFC 65/video/xo5z7_ufc-65-hughes-vs-georges-st-pierre


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice...good quality too. Anyone think there will be a third? Rush usually comes out to good music. I don't understand this song, but good beat.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 20, 2006)

http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/ufc 65/1

Some other fights as well


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 20, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Take off EH... yah hoser!


LOL ... 

But hey the French Hip-Hop walk out sux.  I'd like something more hard rock instead of some kinda goofy french thing.  Didn't think of that when I was rooting for GSP.  Now I must re-consider my backing of GSP ...


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 20, 2006)

French Hip-hop DJ Mixing is huge in Quebec


----------



## Pedigree (Nov 20, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> GSP made Hughes look like an amature. About damn time!



True story. Hughes looked like a D fighter in the cage with a...Welterweight Champion. The outcome didn't surprise me, but GSP's dominance did. He looked friggin' awesome!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 20, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> French Hip-hop DJ Mixing is huge in Quebec



So is gay love ...  ... what can we expect from people that don't wanna speak proper eh?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 20, 2006)

I dunno, as long as they keep having amazing strip clubs there, I will never complain


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 20, 2006)

As long as they keep adding fighters like GSP to the game it's all good.  He's dominated everyone he's fought lately.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 20, 2006)

MMA is very big up here, so don't be suprised to see some more.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 20, 2006)

Pedigree said:


> True story. Hughes looked like a D fighter in the cage with a...Welterweight Champion. The outcome didn't surprise me, but GSP's dominance did. He looked friggin' awesome!


 
I knew GSP would dominate, but I figured Hughes would last at least 3 or 4 rounds. All I can say is wow.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 20, 2006)

Watching Horn vs Griffin rt now ...


----------



## the nut (Nov 20, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> I dunno, as long as they keep having amazing strip clubs there, I will never complain



I thought the strip clubs sucked, I'll stick to Vegas!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 20, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I knew GSP would dominate, but I figured Hughes would last at least 3 or 4 rounds. All I can say is wow.


 
Same here. I was happy GSP got the belt. I was disappointed it was so one sided and ended so quickly. I was hoping after the Sylvia fight, there would at least be a good show with the WW's.


----------



## the nut (Nov 20, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Same here. I was happy GSP got the belt. I was disappointed it was so one sided and ended so quickly. I was hoping after the Sylvia fight, there would at least be a good show with the WW's.




What a terrible UFC that was!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 20, 2006)

Yup. The three main fights weren't as great as I was hoping for and they didn't even show the Diaz fight.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 20, 2006)

the nut said:


> What a terrible UFC that was!



UFC needs to start beefing up the cards and televising the entire event.  The cost of the PPV was not worth it IMHO.  I find some kinda MMA event to download and watch almost every day and I downloaded this anyway, but if Idda paid for it Idda been pissed off.  For free it was great ... mostly, ... cept for the Monson fight.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 20, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> UFC needs to start beefing up the cards and televising the entire event.  The cost of the PPV was not worth it IMHO.  I find some kinda MMA event to download and watch almost every day and I downloaded this anyway, but if Idda paid for it Idda been pissed off.  For free it was great ... mostly, ... cept for the Monson fight.



PPV is shit these days.  I got them until 2 months ago, but found a bar down the road that has them on for free so will do that from now on.  As much as the MMA PPVs suck, $60 for a boxing PPV is highway robbery.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 20, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> PPV is shit these days.  I got them until 2 months ago, but found a bar down the road that has them on for free so will do that from now on.  As much as the MMA PPVs suck, $60 for a boxing PPV is highway robbery.



Wow, it was really that much?  A friend hosted it and all I had to bring was beer...which he didnt even drink!


About the WW title fight being so quick, I didnt mind.  I didnt mind cuz I never liked Hughes and it was nice to see him practically humiliated.  I mean, you couldnt even call it a few lucky blows, the fucker was raped.

And Yes, I think Tim looks like shit cuz hes fat.  Other than his size, he just looks plain fucking stupid.  Its as if he could be taken down easily if someone just used their brain over his size.

Ugh.  It was impressive to see that porkchop get out of Monson's holds.  I still dont know how he did it..


----------



## the nut (Nov 20, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Wow, it was really that much?  A friend hosted it and all I had to bring was beer...which he didnt even drink!
> 
> 
> About the WW title fight being so quick, I didnt mind.  I didnt mind cuz I never liked Hughes and it was nice to see him practically humiliated.  I mean, you couldnt even call it a few lucky blows, the fucker was raped.
> ...



I'm Sylvia fan. He's just a smart, tough bastard. All these supposed MMA experts and they can't beat him??? Frank Mir shatters his arm and the ref has make him stop cause he won't quit. And, Arlovski (who is 6'5 and supposedly much more skilled than Sylvia) Puts Sylvia down and he gets right back up and puts him away. I like the heart this guy shows. If Arlovski or Monson had it they would be UFC champ right. The best fighter won. I could care less that he looks sloppy, he's not my type.


----------



## Double D (Nov 20, 2006)

I like Sylvia as well. Anyone who shows that much emotion whenever they win is A-ok in my book.


----------

